# Should I Keep These?



## clownshack (Jun 8, 2015)

After belonging to this site only a short while, I have went on quite the buying spree. Thanks alot! 

These came with a big lot I bought and I can't figure that I would ever use them. I already have a rf30 mill-drill and an atlas horizontal mill. The milling attachment would fit My new 10" Logan. Is there anything I'm going to regret in selling these off?


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 8, 2015)

I haven't used IMAG0707.jpg vise, therefore I won't comment on that.
You may want to hold onto IMAG0711.jpg until you get some more time on your rf30, then make a decision.
I had a rf30. Great machine. I'm glad I had her. She was my gateway drug...mill.

Daryl
MN


----------



## clownshack (Jun 8, 2015)

The first picture is the milling attachment for the lathe. The little xy table, I don't know if that's for the lathe or not? It might be for the Atlas shaper I got, but it sure would take up a lot of room. 
Would you use it on a rf30? It rotates, but not with a hand wheel. Only the x and y have wheels.
I love my little rf-30! I can't see ever getting rid of it. Will always make a great drill press, once I move on to a cnc machine


----------



## Andre (Jun 9, 2015)

That vise on the X, Y table is made by Craftsman and is made for a drill press, for semi-accurate hole positioning and spacing. If you have a drill press, keep it. Way easier than setting up your mill to drill a few holes.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 9, 2015)

The rf30 is also a nice mill as long as you keep her within her window of operation and don't expect tolerances she wasn't designed to keep. 
You should be proud of her!
She'll make a great DP if/when that day comes.
Unless you need the cash, I'd keep both for now.

Incidentally, I'm in Dayton MN if you ever get down this way.... 
Coffee is always on.

Daryl
MN


----------



## clownshack (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the offer Daryl. 
I did some looking and found that the x-y table will also go on the lathes compound. 
Can always use the money...But also hate selling tools!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 9, 2015)

I'd say it's not eating anything or costing more , if it's sold for sure you'll find a job or something else you could use it on. Save it , I'd use them if I had them. Over the years there have been many things I thought I wouldn't use or need only  short time lapsed before I needed exactly what I just sold. If you don't need the money keep them.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 9, 2015)

clownshack said:


> Thanks for the offer Daryl.
> I did some looking and found that the x-y table will also go on the lathes compound.
> Can always use the money...But also hate selling tools!



"Never sell your toys."
_my buddy Rocco_


----------



## WalterC (Jul 4, 2015)

clownshack said:


> After belonging to this site only a short while, I have went on quite the buying spree. Thanks alot!
> 
> These came with a big lot I bought and I can't figure that I would ever use them. I already have a rf30 mill-drill and an atlas horizontal mill. The milling attachment would fit My new 10" Logan. Is there anything I'm going to regret in selling these off?



  New to the site here, but not new to tools. My opinion of tools is you can't have too many and if you do, it is a good excuse to add space onto the shop.  In the future you will find a good use for them. 
 If, however, money is the object and you would rather invest in more tools you can use in exchange, then sell them.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 8, 2015)

I sold one of those Atlas/ Craftsman XY tables without the table for $45 a year back and complete ones go for big bucks $150-200+. Same deal with the milling attachment plus some. Put the 2 together and you get a 2 axis DRO for your lathe (plus or minus a bit of cash) - I know which I'd rather have!


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 9, 2015)

" Should I Keep These? "
Is that a trick question?


----------

